# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  mong các bạn giủp đỡ !

## fbi098

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mình nghe nhiều người nói về ma nguồn mở.nhưng mình không biết 
Mã nguồn mở là gì ?
VB có thể viết được mã nguồn mở không ? và code của nó có gì khác với lập trình thông thường không
bạn nào có tài liệu về mã nguồn mở thì cho mình xin.
Viết một chương trình quản lý bán hàng thì có nên sử dụng mã nguồn mở không ?
rất mong mọi người giúp đỡ và góp ý.Chân thành cám ơn!:emlaugh:

----------


## kiemsl34

Khi bạn viết một chương trình, thì bạn có quyền cho phép/không cho phép mọi người biết được các câu lệnh, giải thuật để làm chương trình đó. Mã nguồn mở là cho phép có thể biết được câu lệnh (và câu lệnh lấy từ internet), để sử dụng sức mạnh tổng hợp của rất nhiều người để chỉnh sửa và có được một sản phẩm hoàn hảo hơn.

----------


## hunghk

*hi nói chung là vầy*

bạn viết 1 proj của VB mà chưa biên bịch (ra exc hay obj) và bạn cho người khác xài proj chương trình đó là bạn cho mã nguồn mở (ai có cài visua basic mới chạy đc). còn bạn biên dịch ra exc... rồi thì bạn ko phải cho mã nguồn mở nữa.![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## seor7

*Bạn muốn biét vè mã nguòn mở à ?*

Bạn đã vào diendantinhoc.vn ròi chứ gì ? câu hỏi dĩ nhiên là có . vậy bạn có biết diễn dàn này viét bằng ngôn ngữ gì ko ? Bạn hãy nhìn phía dưới cùng của diẻn đàn có ghi rõ nguồn "Mã nguồn vBulletin Phiên bản 3.7.0" vậy bạn hãy search từ khóa VBulletin xem nguòn mở là cái gì ? Nguồn mở đơn giản là như bạn 9Nhan đã nói. còn câu hỏi Viết một chương trình quản lý bán hàng thì có nên sử dụng mã nguồn mở không ? câu trả lời là có. nhưng tùy thuộc vào bạn viết bằng ngôn ngữ gì ? xem ngôn ngữ đó có opensource hay ko ? chúc bạn thành công.

----------

